# CONNECTICUT BILL ... Requires permission of abutters to hunt small parcels



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

General Assembly Proposed Bill No. 5575 

January Session, 2005 LCO No. 932

Referred to Committee on Environment 

Introduced by: REP. FREY, 111th Dist. SEN. FREEDMAN, 26th Dist.

AN ACT CONCERNING BOW HUNTING ON PRIVATE PROPERTY.

Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Assembly convened:

That chapter 490 of the general statutes be amended to require bow hunters hunting on private property parcels of less than five acres to obtain written consent from adjacent property owners, prior to hunting on the parcel, allowing such hunters to retrieve game from the adjacent property. 

Statement of Purpose: 

To require bow hunters obtain written consent to retrieve game from adjacent property. 


http://www.cga.ct.gov/2005/tob/h/2005HB-05575-R00-HB.htm


http://www.cga.ct.gov/


----------

